

Syria Internet Down As Egypt Blackout Catches On In Middle East - chailatte
http://www.theyeshivaworld.com/news/General+News/82156/Reports%3A-Syria-Internet-Down-As-Egypt-Blackout-Catches-On-In-Middle-East.html

======
jacquesm
Interesting, are the Syrians afraid that the Egyptians will find ways to
communicate or are they afraid that the flames of revolution will spread and
spoil their plans for dynasty?

If Mubarak is successfully ousted a lot of people might wake up to the
possibility of throwing out their abusive leaders, I'll bet that plenty of
middle east despots are not sleeping well tonight, if at all and that one or
two of them might check the contents of their 'bug-out-bags'.

~~~
euroclydon
Is conservative let-suicide-bomb-westerners style Islam a populist movement
that might take hold, or is it viewed by he protestors as just as undesirable
as the current regime?

~~~
jacquesm
Would you call the IRA a style of Catholicism? Would you call the abortion
clinic bombers a style of Christianity?

Individuals transgressing the law are no reason to paint a large group of
people with the same brush.

~~~
iujyhgftrgh
What about a country where the head of the church is also the head of the
armed forces? Where nuclear missile submarines are launched with "god bless
her and all who sail in her"?

Where belief in God, the head of state and the superiority over foreigners are
pretty much the same creed

~~~
cryptoz
> Where nuclear missile submarines are launched with "god bless her and all
> who sail in her"?

Are you referring to the United States? Officially speaking, by the word of
the President of the United States, the USA invaded Iraq because God spoke to
George W. Bush and God told him to invade Iraq.

Source:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2005/...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2005/10_october/06/bush.shtml)

~~~
jacquesm
I think the GP is referring to England.

The English head of state (the Queen) is also the head of the church of
England.

see: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_England>

------
duke_sam
This doesn't seem to be the case:
<http://twitter.com/#!/olaonline/status/31020613325819904>

Also seems to be backed up by others:
<http://twitter.com/#!/olaonline/status/31020613325819904>
<http://twitter.com/Firas_Atraqchi/status/31010020443299840>
<http://twitter.com/#!/beshr/status/31037492174004225>

